# Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion



## Brubaker (Sep 29, 2001)

This year the Audi community was invited to participate in the Annual Woodstock Reunion hosed by the Hudson and Mohawk Society of Volkswagen owners of Albany, NY.
It was one of the best Reunions yet but it was marked by bad behavior on the part of a hand full of Audi owners. After the show they decided to do laps in the show field presumably to demonstrate their ability to do four wheel drifts and spray stones and dust. All this while their were still children on the field and other owners were packing to leave. There were a lot of very upset show car owners and it is amazing that no one was attacked by the mob and that nothing was bounced off of an Audi. The Volkswagen community showed what they were made of by the level of restraint shown.
As an officer of H.A.M.S. I intend to lobby that Audis be excluded from future shows. I feel strongly enough about this that if the club can not see it this way, I will not be involved in any future events.
It is unfortunate that there were aproximately as many Audis that were very well behaved and they will have to shoulder the burden of their peers since we are unable to distinguish the good from the bad based upon the registration cards. Do not interpret this as any type of discrimination. It is public safety!
Now, please police yourselves.
Rick Alexander
Hudson and Mohawk Society of Volkswagen Owners


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (Brubaker)*

Makin' their way....the only way they know how.. That's just a little bit more than the law 'ell allow...

















































[Modified by TabulaRasa, 10:04 PM 9-9-2002]


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (TabulaRasa)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Woot for Audi rippin poop up!


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (TabulaRasa)*

Another example of why Audi rules!!!
4Wheel Drifts... *Drool*


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (Brubaker)*

I really don't like this post. I really don't enjoy people bashing on an entire car make based on the actions of a few drivers who chose to have bad judgment. I to was at a show this year where people where busting cookies in the lot. I had to drive my sister and her friends out to their car because there were some mk3 owners showing off what the Ebrake is intended for. I did not however go on the mk3 forum and say "no mark 3's at waterwagons next year" that would be very rude and uncalled for me to do just because of the actions of a few mk3 owners. 
Perhaps instead of you getting all pissed at every Audi you see, why not get some more security at the show to ask certain "people" to leave the show ground. Or you could also put up a fence or something to keep people from driving on the show field after the show. Please don't discriminate on us Audi owners based on this one incident. 
~Kenny

~EDIT~ hey tabula , whats the pics for?


[Modified by NW4KQ driver, 4:15 AM 9-10-2002]


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (NW4KQ driver)*

4k driver: Just trying to get pics of Audi's driving aggressively or breaking various laws. My cars appear in two of the above photos


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (TabulaRasa)*

kool , too bad I dont have the pic of my dads V8 when I had the cruise set at 110


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (NW4KQ driver)*

110? Aww come on. I could do 96mph indicated in some GM piece of sh|t, you should be able to do atleast 140-160mph in a V8 quattro.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (TabulaRasa)*

How about a little 200 action?


























[Modified by matt007, 9:48 PM 9-9-2002]


----------



## Brubaker (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (NW4KQ driver)*



> Perhaps instead of you getting all pissed at every Audi you see, why not get some more security at the show to ask certain "people" to leave the show ground. Or you could also put up a fence or something to keep people from driving on the show field after the show. Please don't discriminate on us Audi owners based on this one incident.
> ~Kenny
> Have you ever been to a show that required security for the show particicipant to make their way home? I doubt it, in fact we were busy dealing with the spectators and getting them on their way safely. The need to provide security on the show field is an unrealistic thing to anticipate. Over half of the Audis that were on the show field all day participated in the extra curricular show. You might call this discrimination and that is what it might be. However it is an appropriate response to this situation. An invitation was extended, the privledge was abused and now the invitation is withdrawn. If somone abused your hospitality at your house, you would not invite the offending parties to return.
> I personally like Audis and their owners. I belong to two other clubs that are Volkswagen/Audi. By posting here I wanted to extend an opportunity for the Audi community to take care of this themselves and avoid having Audis branded as the "bad guys". By the tone of the responses that is not going to happen.
> By the way, nice pics. I have a few of my cars on the other side of the law. But their is a time and a place for all sorts of behaviors and all it takes is a little application of good judgement.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (Brubaker)*

Matt,
Nice photochop man. Your car looks sweet. Getting ready to start building up a 4kqcs. Hope I can get it looking that smooth.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (Brubaker)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Over half of the Audis that were on the show field all day participated in the extra curricular show....[HR][/HR]​I wasn't there to see it myself, so I really can't comment on the behavior of the Audi guys, but I think if you are looking for someone to blame, you should blame the owners of the cars, not the brand of cars.








The MKIV VW guys probably would have done the same damn thing.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (Brubaker)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
As an officer of H.A.M.S. I intend to lobby that Audis be excluded from future shows. I feel strongly enough about this that if the club can not see it this way, I will not be involved in any future events.
Rick Alexander
Hudson and Mohawk Society of Volkswagen Owners
[HR][/HR]​Way to go Rick. 
Blame the cars not the drivers.








Get out of your Victim mentality, dry your eyes, wipe your sniveling nose and snap into a nice concept called personal responsibility.


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (briang)*

You guys are unbeilevable........
Rick is voicing his concern, not about a car make, or drivers who drive that car, but about the situation itself. For you people not to understand common courtesy, protocol and mature judgement at events like this is equivalent to you doing exactly what Rick is speaking out against. 
Rick is concerned about the safety of events which are designed to be peaceful and safe. The decision that must be made is to eliminate Audis from events like this. Why? Simple, the Audis were the ones making the trouble. Why point the finger at anyone else but the Audis? If you go to an event like this, would you be willing to give all of your personal information to the event master, who would hold you responsible for any harm or foul???? If so, by all means go to events like this and accept responsibilty for your actions. Let the evil doers be persecuted regardless of the make, model, style of ones car. 
Sure, it was a small group, but for you guys not to understand and agree with the concern that Rick has is just obscene. If I was there, I would have had a difficult time restraining myself. I would have likely found a nice old magnesium vw aircooled block and thrown it at one of those little fu**ers.......


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (idrivequattro)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You guys are unbeilevable........[HR][/HR]​Well I wasn't there, but to tell you the truth, if I was, I probably would have done the same damn thing.


----------



## euro_vw (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You guys are unbeilevable........
Well I wasn't there, but to tell you the truth, if I was, I probably would have done the same damn thing.





















[HR][/HR]​*
"It was one of the best Reunions yet but it was marked by bad behavior on the part of a hand full of Audi owners. After the show they decided to do laps in the show field presumably to demonstrate their ability to do four wheel drifts and spray stones and dust. All this while their were still children on the field and other owners were packing to leave. "
*
I beleive his concern was people safety. What is yours?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (euro_vw)*

While I agree that their behavior was unacceptable while others were still around, part of the blame lies on your shoulders. If as part of the security team, you saw unsafe behavior, it was your DUTY to stop it. Why did you not do anything? As soon as it was noticed you and the other security staff should have jumped on it, been out there yeall and screaming at the idiots who where endangering public safety. Also, they you could have identified the bad apples and made sure they were not welcome next year instead of banning a whole brand of cars...


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (NW4KQ driver)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I had to drive my sister and her friends out to their car because there were some mk3 owners showing off what the Ebrake is intended for. [HR][/HR]​
Oh damn, I have an A3 and an Audi... I must be a super ass


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (Silly_me)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I had to drive my sister and her friends out to their car because there were some mk3 owners showing off what the Ebrake is intended for. 

Oh damn, I have an A3 and an Audi... I must be a super ass







[HR][/HR]​I have noticed a change in your behavior since getting the Audi


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (VWVancouver)*

*sticks nose in air* who let this volvo driving riff raft into _this_ forum?


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (Silly_me)*

I, too, am an officer in the H.A.M.S. officer & show staffer. The Audi class was new this year, and the invite was thrown back in our faces by the participants. Rick is not putting down a make of vehicles here. He is stating the fact that roughly two-thirds of the Audi owners in attendance behaved in a way that was potentially dangerous. Doing donuts on the way out of a show they were invited to is not a way to make friends, or thank the host club for having you over. There is no "security staff" to speak of, as there has never been a need for such a group - This is not Waterfest, people.
briang - Your response is the most childish I have EVER seen, and I have been a Vortex user for almost 2 years now. Nobody is "blaming the cars." The owners of all the VWs in attendance were perfectly well behaved on the show field - outside of the property is not our concern, however. Acting in a way to threaten the safety of those in attendance, and risking other participants' show-entered vehicles(many of which are irreplaceable.....any AH can buy a new Audi) is the issue here.
Grow up & listen to the message.....don't jump to conclusions. Mob mentality is usually an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (Arin)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Woot for Audi rippin poop up!







[HR][/HR]​Grow up. "Rippin poop up" when it's private property, heavily populated by show cars & spectators, is anything but thumbup worthy. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I think if you are looking for someone to blame, you should blame the owners of the cars, not the brand of cars.








The MKIV VW guys probably would have done the same damn thing.







[HR][/HR]​"Probably would have," but chose not to. Unfortunately, the majority of the Audi folks DID. That is the difference. We are well aware that the owners of the cars are to blame here, and they may have ruined it for the rest. That's all that is being stated here.


----------



## Mr_LSD (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (maximus_manx)*

i myself am an Audi owner and had my car stoned by a moron in a quattro a few weeks back at a show in southern ireland, got dents on fender doors and backpanel, so i aint a happy man. I nearly killed the guy allthough my car aint the nicest i am proud of it. Now i have been to more shows than that and know that VW drivers do this aswell, so its not a brand thing. Its like said, owners not behaving like they should. Chilidsh, irresponsible and plain dangerous. Thats not something to be proud of, its a shamefull thing all imho


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (maximus_manx)*

(11:28 PM 9-11-2002) maximus_manx: Kenny - If you read more closely, you'd see Rick is NOT bashing an entire make of vehicles, nor is he getting "pissed at every Audi he sees." He clearly stated that a few jackasses may have ruined it for everyone. Get your head out of your arse & read it again.
Thanks , I knew that I had issues reading








My responce stands. I read it , re-read it and understand the concern rick has. I also understand peoples safety was at stake. I havent seen any audi owners from this forum who actually attended and or showed in this show so I dont understand why the post is even here. I dont remember you or rick comming into the audi forum inviting us to your show either.
My point is this : ulitmatly its your guys' show (HAMS) and if you are goin to exclude the Audi make from it then do so. Both of you as officers of HAMS, if you felt people were truely in danger, should have stepped up and said something to the owners who were causing problems instead of comming in here and telling us to police ourselves at a show that no one here attended. 
And to anyone who is goin to instant message me on this issue , Im just goin to turn around and post it here as it has relevance to the discussion.








~Kenny


----------



## Greyhound Guy (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (Brubaker)*

I am an Audi owner. I was a participant in the show. I lost more than anyone at the show.
I wonder how many have already passed judgment on my from the show and from the beginning of this post. Here is my story in chronological order. I drove down from Albany with 5 other VW owners. We arrived at the show, filled out our vitals on the registration form and were directed to our locations, mapped out by the org. I was the first Audi to arrive. I wasn't very happy being parked in front of the food vendor, so close that at the end of the day my car was spattered with grease from the grill. I didn't want to put a damper on the day so I just tried not to think about it and watch to make sure the food customers didn't din my car with whatever. The weather was nice, the people were nice and I had a good time, so far. I really didn't hang out with the guilty parties. I guess because I felt that they came together and were going to hang out as a group and I noticed that their cars had several dents and scratches for fairly new cars. There were 6 Audis in total, 3 were the guilty parties.
Awards were given out, and one of the regulars joked about how people leave as if there was a bomb going to go off. I talked with the guys I came with and we agreed to meet at the gate. I was the closest to the gate so I turned around and parked near the gate. I am getting my voice mail when I see a cloud of smoke coming my way and then hear a guy screaming. I move up some more to avoid getting dust in/on my car. At that time the last of the guilty ones hops in the A6 and they dart off out the gate. I still don't know what caused all this. So there I sit and the screaming guy comes up to me and in a loud, firm, shaky voice says, "you are officially banned, get out now." I was floored. I think I said something like, I'm not with them. He responds doesn't matter, you were with them, you have an Audi, leave. I tried to reason with him, telling him I am waiting for friends, to no avail. He mentioned a mob, which I could not see any large group of angry people. Luckily the others came and we left.
That is what I observed. The guilty parties came together. Their cars were not well kept on the outside, 2 of the 3 were given awards. I am visibly older than them. I was put with them by the organizers. We all filled out forms with all our personal info. There was no exit procedure. I was embarrassed, degraded, threatened and HUMILIATED. Mobs are not excused from their actions. With these facts in mind, I fell the actions taken by some of the organizers while justifiably emotional, are illogical. Grouping and banning Audi owners because of a sub-group is bad. The guilty ones can be called and told not to come back. Control and professionalism is good. A better exit procedure can be made. 


[Modified by Greyhound Guy, 7:46 AM 9-12-2002]


----------



## Greyhound Guy (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (Brubaker)*

I am an Audi owner. I was participant in the show. I lost more than anyone at the show.
I wonder how many have already passed judgement on my from the show and from the beginning of this post. Here is my story in chronological order. I drove down from Albany with 5 other VW owners. We arrived at the show, filled out our vitals on the registration form and were directed to our locations, mapped out by the org. I was the first Audi to arrive. I wasn't very happy being parked in front of the food vendor, so close that at the end of the day my car was spattered with grease from the grill. I didn't want to put a damper on the day so I just tried not to think about it and watch to make sure the food customers didn't din my car with whatever. The weather was nice, the people were nice and I had a good time, so far. I really didn't hang out with the guilty parties. I guess because I felt that they came together and were going to hang out as a group and I noticed that thier cars had several dents and scratches for fairly new cars. There were 6 Audis in total, 3 were the guilty parties.
Awards were given out, and one of the regulars joked about how people leave as if there was a bomb going to go off. I talked with the guys I came with and we agreed to meet at the gate. I was the closest to the gate so I turned around and parked near the gate. I am getting my voice mail when I see a cloud of smoke coming my way and then hear a guy screaming. I move up some more to avoid getting dust in/on my car. At that time the last of the guilty ones hops in the A6 and they dart off out the gate. I still don't know what caused all this. So there I sit and the screaming guy comes up to me and in a loud, firm, shaky voice says, "you are officially banned, get out now." I was floored. I think I said something like, I'm not with them. He responds doesn't matter, you were with them, you have an Audi, leave. I tried to reason with him, telling him I am waiting for friends, to no avail. He mentioned a mob, which I could not see any large group of angry people. Luckily the others came and we left.
That is what I observed. The guilty parties came together. Their cars were not well kept on the outside, 2 of the 3 were given awards. I am visibly older than them. I was put with them by the organizers. We all filled out forms with all our personal info. There was no exit procedure. I was embarrased, degraded, threatened and HUMILIATED. Mobs are not excused from their actions. With these facts in mind, I fell the actions taken by some of the organizers while justifiably emotional, are illogical. Grouping and banning Audi owners because of a sub-group is bad. The guilty ones can be called and told not to come back. Control and professionalism is good. A better exit procedure can be made.


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (Greyhound Guy)*

George - The behavior was reprehensible, and we are sorry one of the show staff jumped to such a conclusion. There was no actual "mob," but it was feared a small one may spring up and act just as badly as the three Audi class entrants did. The guilty parties will be banned from next year's event(regardless of what they try to drive, as some also own VWs), and I am sure the Audi class will still be welcome. I personally like the idea of including them, as I am an Audi fan as well. We will try to give better parking for all classes - it was the first year at this location, and we know now how to improve from there. 2003 will be the 10th anniversary of the Woodstock VW Reunion, and we would all like it to be a fun, friendly & safe event.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (maximus_manx)*

Now that ^ is the kind of response I was looking for! Thanks.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (duandcc)*

Fine, that's fine, we'll just organize our own car show on the same day to compete with you at a more lucrative venue.


----------



## passaturbo (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (TabulaRasa)*

WOW.........I cant believe the kind of responses............I would figure ,in order to even own an Audi you have to be pretty successful in life or have rich parents.........some of the responses here are below highschool level..........success doesn't make you smarter thats for sure.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to guilty Audi owners http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 1 person can mess it up for the whole group, dont be mad at Brubaker hes not the guilty 1........


[Modified by passaturbo, 12:51 PM 9-12-2002]


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (passaturbo)*

"Compete with our show at a more lucrative venue?" Money is not the issue here. Our event is not-for-profit, and we benefit local food pantry charities. Being lucrative has never been a concern.
For what it's worth, cooler heads do indeed prevail. I believe the Audi class will remain in place for the 2003 show. A vote wil be cast at the staff meeting on Monday. The individuals involved will be disallowed from entering a show car - even if they bring another vehicle. They are more than welcome as spectators. Our charity benefactors can use the money we give them, and pedestrians can't do donuts & rip up a show car field like four tires and a heavyfooted/light brained driver.
I do apologize for the show notice not being put up here, and you guys only hearing the negative after-effects. Now, there are two of us staffers using the Vortex forums. Word will get out before next year's show. We will also have a "zero tolerance" policy for ALL entrants, regardless of vehicle make, model or year.
This is my last post here regarding this matter. Feel free to rip me up, all who offered flack useless chatter during the life of this thread. I am done here.


----------



## Mr_LSD (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (passaturbo)*

An Audi is a way of life i have experienced, i had a GTI first and now drive Audi, but the people are generally a bit older, but by all means come from all layers of society. Well in europe anyway. So its not entirely true.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (Mr_LSD)*

Hey, I'm just being completely honest with you guys, nothing personal.








And yes, Audi is more than just a car, it's a way of life*

*Front Trak and Tiptronic Audi's not included


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*Front Trak and Tiptronic Audi's not included[HR][/HR]​Careful, some models are only available in Tiptronic here


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (matt007)*

I was at the Reunion and had a great time! And I'm an Audo owner, I also have a VW. But Geez, unlike other car owners, us german auto owner have that special unspoken bond. CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG. I totally LOVE both cars, both companies and both owners. Stop fighting and just be glad that you are smart enough to own either of these vehicles. And if you do, drive it responcibly. PEACE!


----------



## Greyhound Guy (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Bad behavior by Audi owners at Woodstock Reunion (PhunkFX)*

See you at next years event. 
I have spoken with most of the organizers and we agree that the events that happened were unfortunate. Things will be improved and this will not happen again. I will plan on attending next year.


----------

